# Have some questions about upgrading from Shimano.



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

I want to upgrade the components on my Cannondale Six 5. It currently has 105 and ultegra rear derailer. I do not have the money right now to for the whole grupo so I was wondering what parts I could keep on while I come up with the money for the rest? If I wanted the red crank could I keep the shimano 105 shifters or vice versa? So, pretty much in what order could I do the upgrade in that would allow me to keep some parts on in order to save money till I have it.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

The SRAM shifters are only compatible with SRAM derailleurs. If you upgrade the shifters, and front and rear derailleurs you can wait on the other components.


----------



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

Would a Sram Crank be compatible with the rest being shimano?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes..


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

Shimano front derailleurs are completely compatible with Red, Force, and Rival shifters. SRAM rear derailleurs can only be used with SRAM shifters. Shimano rear derailleurs cannot be used with SRAM shifters. Cranks are interchangeable. Cassettes are interchangeable. Chains are interchangeable. Got it?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Cranks are cranks, for the most part. They can be Shimano, Campy, SRAM, or whatever.

FD also doesn't matter (as mentioned) - Campy, Shimano, whatever.

Shifters and RD need to be replaced together.

Cassette also doesn't matter. A piece of advice... don't buy the Red cassette. I got one because it's cool looking and an engineering marvel. It's also loud and doesn't shift very well. I replaced the Red with a Rival and have happy shifting again.

Brakes, of course, are universal.

Chain - I like SRAM chains, but I think I'm liking Wipperman chains more. Can't stand Shimano chains.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Chain - I like SRAM chains, but I think I'm liking Wipperman chains more. Can't stand Shimano chains.


What's wrong with Shimano chains?
.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

SystemShock said:


> What's wrong with Shimano chains?
> .


The only chains I've ever broken have been Shimano chains.

Plus there's that whole "special pin" thing....

With the Connex link, I can take the chain off and put it on easily without having to buy a $3.00 pin each time I pull a chain.


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> Shifters and RD need to be replaced together.


Can you mix and match different years? For example, 08 rival shifters with an 09 rd?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes. The only difference was in the shifters themselves.


----------

